# Fibromyalgia and IBS...what's the connection?????? HELP



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

17 years ago I was diagnosted with fibromyalgia. It took about 6 months to get it under control, and I haven't had many symtoms until lately. I've been suffering (PAIN MOST OF THE TIME) from IBS since last April, and now symptoms of fibromyalia are appearing. None of my docters have any answers for my IBS. None of the medications seem to help, so I'm going to an artheritis specialist. This is my only hope. Can anyone give me any answers? Please help!!!!!!!!Thanks All


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Adorable:I'd like to welcome you to the board. You've been able to control your fm all these years until now, wow how did you do it? I don't have a good answer to your question, but I know that most fm'ers also have ibs (either constipation or diahrrea). I think it's a mystery and I know that my gastroenterologist cannot explain it except that it is a symptom of fibro. I find that if I eat too much sugar or dairy products my whole body will go into a funk. I personally think it is a combo of foods that we eat and if we are going through a bad bout of fm we are in pain and stressed and that has to affect our bowels somehow. As for medications that help I have Dicitel for my ibs (I use it occasionally when the ibs gets bad). I also use flexeril (muscle relaxant) occasionally. Otherwise it is gentle stretching every day, yoga classes once a week, warm baths and the occasional massage. I hope that the specialist will be able to give you some answers and help you through this. In the meantime, if you need support or questions answered please drop in.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello Blue eyes. Irritable Bowel Syndrome symptoms are quite common in Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. This may be due to dysfunction of the autonomic nervous system, or hypersensitivity (intolerances and/or allergies to foods, things in the environment, worsening of symptoms when under stress), or the role of serotonin. These 3 things may play important roles in Fibro and CFS, and they have roles to play in IBS too. Hope this answers some of your queries or reduces some of your confusion. I hope your rheumatologist will be able to help you. Best wishes,


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Does everyone with Fibro have CFS and IBS?


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I can't get as scientific as Mike NoLomotil and I'm sure he could elucidate on this one( see his other posts) but my story is this. I had low blood sugar all my life with no real relief. If I ate too many carbs, or too much sugar, my sugar dropped, I ached all over, had migraines and stomach bloating, gas and pain. Horrible constipation and gas, dx'd with ibs and fm. Sooo,about four months ago, I began cutting back on carbonated drinks and now rarely drink them. As soon as I did, this along with coffee, my smptomsSTOPPED. I added ginger root caps and my gas STOPPED. So did the pain and some anxiety. I then started drinking cold green tea and ginseng and now have normal bms with no more fm. I am like a new person after 15 yrs of hell. Conventinal medicine has it's place, without doubt. But for me those things just listed changed my physical health totally. Good luck.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Crazy Cat,The answer to your question is 'no'. Having Fibromyalgia or Chronic Fatigue Syndrome does not automatically give you Irritable Bowel Syndrome as a secondary condition.It's just that IBS is one of the conditions which is common in patients with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome or Fibromyalgia. I do not have the percentage of Fibro of CFS patients who have IBS - I must look it up for you. Here's an article for you:*Fibromyalgia in the irritable bowel syndrome: studies of prevalence and clinical implications* http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/htbin-post/Ent...m=6&db=m&Dopt=b


> quote:. We conducted complementary studies of the prevalence of FS in IBS patients and matched controls, and of IBS in FS patients...In the IBS study, 25 of the 79 IBS patients (31.6%) and 3 of the 72 controls (4.2%) had FS ...In the FS study, 32 of the 100 FS patients (32%) had IBS.


As to the other part of your question, some Fibromyalgia patients are also diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, and vice versa. Some doctors believe that Fibro & CFS are 'two sides of the same coin'. The 2 illnesses have various symptoms in common. But they have their differences in both symptoms and possibly mechanisms. Some people believe that Fibro is more of a nervous system disorder, characterised by a particular problem with pain (and pain sensitivity) in particular sites. CFS is thought by some people to be more of an immune system disorder, characterised by particular problem with sore throats, tender or swollen lymph glands and low-grade fevers. I hope this helps clarify some things for you. I will look up some info on this topic, especially about the percentage of CFS or Fibro patients who also have IBS. Best wishes,


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

WOW







I find it amazing when i here folks say that there FM is gone simply because of some ginsing or diet changes.I have done it all--none of that has worked







!!!I have had IBS for 30 years--long before anyone called it that. The FM is within the last year and ahalf. It has disabled me!Of corse mine began with a DX of Lyme disease, which is suppose to be gone (another story)and left in its wake severe FM







I can not help but wonder if FM is over DX--no what i mean?I do not understand how some get rid of it with such ease while others like myself are stuck????The treatment for my FM has actually controlled my IBS--having normal BMs for the first time in 30 years.However, i have other serious bowel problems now.I am rambling here but i suppose i just wonder when i here someone say there FM is gone or under control because they gave up this or that etc... and that never worked for me







I have read all the connections Lyme verses FM, FM/IBS, FM/Reflux, FM verses Lyme, till i am blurry eyed!Are Docs DX FM cause they dont have an answer for whats wrong? Is my FM DX an error because they no so little regarding Lyme and the controversy surrounding it???Thanks for letting me vent







Debbie


----------



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

Deb,I think I have had Lyme disease too, because I was very sick before the fibro..oh and I think it took longer to get it under control...17 years is a long time. I'm old and forgetful ha ha!! Thank you for venting!!!!! And thank all the rest of you for replying!!!! I'm so grateful I found this site!!!!!!!Patty


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome abeb,Strong Medicine on Lifetimetv last night actually mentioned fibro/cfs in their episode. A woman that came in mentioned her symptoms. I thought, wow, that sounds like fibro/cfs. Sure enough, that is what the doctor suggested it might be. Later, the woman had her kids out of school with her at her follow-up visit because they were having flu-like symptoms. I thought, oh it is going to be about carbon monoxide poisening. Then a couple of kids showed the rash on their bodies (bullseye). I thought lymes, and apparently even though it was winter, and in the city, an illegal dogfighting business in the neighborhood had discarded one of the old fighters. Her daughter had secretly befriended it. She later brought the dog, who was acting sick, to the doctor in hopes she could help it like the doc had helped her familiy. Then the jig was up and the dogfighters shut down. The whole neighborhood had to be checked for lymes. Just thought I'd mention it. If anyone else saw it, didn't it make it seem like there were lab tests that would show fms and cfs too? Anyway, even though the story was not about fms/cfs, at least they mentioned the condition. Guess they don't have enough information on it yet to make a "show" about it, plus it is not life-threatening, only life-changing.


----------

